# Wohin das Kabel H.D.D LED?



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

Hey ihr 
Habe gestern pünktlich meinen PC zu Weihnachten bekommen und heute zusammengebaut (hat um die 6 Std. gedauert...). Nun ist er endlich fertig und funktioniert einwandfrei, und das beim ersten starten (aller erstes mal einen PC selbst gebaut)!
Nur ein Kabel weiß ich nicht wo es hinkommt: Das _H.D.D LED Kabel_. Es hat zwei Öffnungen für 2 Pins.
Kommt das Kabel auf den System Panel Header oder Power LED Header? Habe das AsRock 870 Extreme 3 und das Gehäuse Utgard. Das _H.D.D LED_ Kabel kommt von der Lüftersteuerung des Utgards.
*System Panel Header* hat folgende Pins:

PLED+    PLED-    PWRBTN#    GND
o          o           o               o
o          o           o               o               o
HDLED+  HDLED-  GND            REST #      DUMMY

o = Pin

Bei PWRBTN# + GND steckt das POWER SW Kabel drin.

Das *Power LED Header* hat die Pins:

PLED+   PLED+     PLED-
o          o           o

Hier habe ich bei dem rechten PLED+ und PLED- die Kabel POWER LED+ und POWER LED - hängen.

Muss das _H.D.D LED Kabel_ in die HDLED+ und HDLED- gesteckt werden?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten!

Viele Grüße,
Maxst


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2010)

Maxst schrieb:


> Muss das _H.D.D LED Kabel_ in die HDLED+ und HDLED- gesteckt werden?



Ja.


----------



## Maxst (26. Dezember 2010)

Dankeschön! Nun habe ich ein anderes Problem... Mein Linksys Wireless-G USB Network Adapter with SpeedBooster hat keinen Treiber auf dem neuen PC. So habe ich kein Internet darauf. Habe schon im INet auf dem alten PC gesucht und auch welche gefunden, aber der neue PC erkennt diese Treiber nicht (obwohl sie Win7 kompatibel sind). Außerdem ist keine exe-datei bei den Treibern dabei, sondern nur einzelne Dateien. Hab schon Windows in dem Ordner suchen lassen, aber es findet keinen Treiber. 
Gibts zu Treibern eigentlich nicht auch exe-Dateien?


----------



## Razorblade12 (26. Dezember 2010)

Maxst schrieb:


> Gibts zu Treibern eigentlich nicht auch exe-Dateien?



Nicht zwingendermaßen. 
Die eigentlichen Treiber sind .inf/.sys-Dateien. Die exe-Dateien sind oftmals nur selbsextrahierende Pakete oder irgendwelche Anwendungen, die dann mitinstalliert werden (Soundmanager o.Ä.)


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

allso mir geht es genau so hab zu weihnachten einne neue pc hülle bekommen hab auch solle denke ich soweit richtig reingesteckt blos ein Problem wieder bei den pins hab ich kein Plan sie sind so aufgebaut

ooooooo
ooooooo

H.D.D LED = oo
+p LED = o
-p LED = o
Reset = oo
Power = oo

So und dann hab ich noch "Speakers" mit 4 pins weis aber nicht woreinibt auch keinen Slot wo 4 aleine sind (wo auch 4 stecker rausgehen)


Und dann noch eine Frage kann entwas kaput gehen wenn man zb. USB in denn Falschen Slot steckt? weil habe nur n bissel rumgegekuckt wo was reinkönnte 

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Maxst (27. Dezember 2010)

@ Razorblade12: Danke! Hatte aber trotzdem nicht funktioniert... Hatte 10 verschiedene Seiten benutzt und ähnliche Treiber, aber immer hieß es, dass Windows die .inf Datei nicht installieren kann. Dann habe ich meinen PC umhergeschleppt und dort per LAN angeschlossen und Windows den treiber automatisch suchen lassen - siehe da, in 3 Sekunden hatte er den Treiber... 

@ Steal0r:
Hast du vielleicht eine Ahnung, wie das Mainboard heißt? Und hast du noch das Handbuch?


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Ein Bild
http://store03.prostores.com/abarelyinc/media/00/a20791e12749d0febca416_m.JPG
Name : ACER Aspire M5100 AM5100 MOTHERBOARD MB.S8709.001
Pc Name : Acer Aspire M5100

Weil net ob das wirklich der Name vom Motherboard ist .

PS. Klasse Support hier das jetzt noch einer On ist un gerade der Theadersteller


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Also an sich steht bei den Pins immer dran, was für was ist. Sollte also recht leicht zu finden sein.

Und nein, das ist nicht der Name des Mainbaords.


----------



## Maxst (27. Dezember 2010)

Hmm... Ich find im Internet jetzt gerade kein Handbuch dafür, hast du zufällig eins, wo die Steckplätze auf dem Mainboard besser beschrieben werden? 
Auf dem Foto sehe ich auch fast nichts. Kannst du mal schauen was auf dem Mainboard alles neben dem Steckplatz steht (mit genauer Position). Aber vielleicht wär da auch jemand anderes besser als ich geeignet, da ich selber nicht so genau weiß, wo die Stecker hinsollen. Aber wenn du sagst, was außenrum steht, versuche ich mal herrauszufinden, wo was hin soll.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Also der Reset muss in den Reset SW, Power in den Power SW, HDD jeweils auf den zugehörigen Stecker, gleiches gilt für Power.
Im schlimmsten Fall hilft nur noch Try-and-Error-Taktik.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Habe das hier zu meinem Pc in einem anderen Forum gefunden



> Motherboard:Acer F690 GVM
> BIOShoenix-6.00PG
> Chipsatz:AMD RS690/RS690M
> Motherboard ID:10/10/2007-RS690-SB600-6A669FK8C-00
> ...



Also unter farbigen Pin Steckplätzen steht nur "FPI"

___
Nochmal eine andere Frage hab jetzt einen stecker gefunden für Speaker hat genügend pins und es steht "AUX IN" drunter aber es sit eine hülle um die rausstehenden teile sollte es dann dort rein?

Und nocheine gehört das Kartenlese gerät zu USB ? 
weil hab das bei denn USB steckern reingesteckt

Try to Error Taktik würde ich sofort machen blos hab angst das irgendwo ein kurzer reinkommt oder sowas


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Beim Asrock steht doch im Handbuch, wo die Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse hinkommen.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht, was du da für Probleme hast.
Kannst du mal Fotos davon machen und die Posten?


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Kann mir bitte noch jemand Helfen bin am ferzweifeln
weis nähmlich garnicht weiter bei den Pins weis nicht ob senkrecht oder wagerecht rein.
bzw. die farben (vom Karbel und von den buchsen) helfen mir garnicht weiter.

//EDIT und muss Speaker auch dortrein (4pins) oder bei "AUX_IN" ??


----------



## Maxst (27. Dezember 2010)

@ quantenslipstream: Mein Problem ist schon seit der ersten Antwort behoben.  Aber Steal0r hat noch Probleme, aber er hat kein AsRock Mainboard (siehe oben). Ich war mir nur nicht sicher wo das H.D.D LED Kabel genau hin muss, da es auf dem Mainboard HDLED heißt (auch im Handbuch), deshalb hatte ich nochmal nachgefragt.
@ Steal0r: Mach mal wie quantenslipstream vorschlug Fotos von den Anschlüssen und sag was alles auf den Kabeln steht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

So, ich hab mir mal das Handbuch gezogen.

Kannst du es auch mal aufschlagen und auf Seite 1.3 gehen (Motherboard layout)?

Punkt 21 ist für den Gehäuselautsprecher
Punkt 22 ist der System Header, dort kommt die HDD Kontrolle ran.
Punkt 23 ist für den Resett Schalter des Gehäuses
Punkt 24 ist der Power Schalter vom Gehäuse.



Maxst schrieb:


> @ quantenslipstream: Mein Problem ist schon seit der ersten Antwort behoben.  Aber Steal0r hat noch Probleme, aber er hat kein AsRock Mainboard (siehe oben). Ich war mir nur nicht sicher wo das H.D.D LED Kabel genau hin muss, da es auf dem Mainboard HDLED heißt (auch im Handbuch), deshalb hatte ich nochmal nachgefragt.
> @ Steal0r: Mach mal wie quantenslipstream vorschlug Fotos von den Anschlüssen und sag was alles auf den Kabeln steht.


 
Achso, keine Ahnung, hab ich nicht mitbekommen, oder liegt das daran, dass zwei User ein Thread benutzen?


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

@Maxst
Bild Steckplätze
Steckplätze

Zeichnung:

o o o o x o o
o o o o o o o

Bei denn steckern gingen die baterien alle aber hier mal eine skizze

H.D.D LED 2pins (rot; weiß)
Power SW 2pins (Grün; weiß)
Reset SW 2pins (Orange; weiß )
p+ LED 1pin(Blau)
p- LED 1pin(Weiß)
Speaker 4pins (Schwarz)

@quantenslipstream
Hab das Handbuch leider nicht kannst du mir vlt. einen Link schicken?


----------



## Maxst (27. Dezember 2010)

Joa, wobei mein Problem schon längst gelöst ist. Ab Post 5 geht's so gut wie nur noch um Steal0rs Problem, der überhaupt nicht weiß wo was hinkommt und deshalb schreib ich hier auch nur noch mit, um vielleicht zu helfen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Steal0r schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Hab das Handbuch leider nicht kannst du mir vlt. einen Link schicken?


 
Was für ein Brett hast du überhaupt?
Dein Bild hilft leider nicht so viel.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

weis nicht ganz was du meinst aber falls du das motherboard meinst hab ich doch oben schon gepostet

*Pc Name: * Acer Aspire M5100

*Sonstige Daten:*


> Motherboard:Acer F690 GVM
> BIOShoenix-6.00PG
> Chipsatz:AMD RS690/RS690M
> Motherboard ID:10/10/2007-RS690-SB600-6A669FK8C-00
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Achso, Komplett Rechner, das ist immer mist, Acer baut ihren eigenen Mist, ist nicht kompatibel mit anderen Herstellern.

Ich hab mein Benutzerhabndbuch, das taugt aber nichts.

Kannst du mal von Mainboard fotos machen, aber von der Stelle, wo die Anschlüsse fürs Gehäuse sind und dann auch die Strippen vom Gehäuse (ist doch noch das Acer Gehäuse, oder?)?


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Hir mal ein Paar Links zu denn Bildern aus dem Alten PC


http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/7313/img0656jf.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/3949/img0672kb.jpg
http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/4761/img0664vt.jpg
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/8862/img0662wn.jpg //empfehle Ich
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/8844/img0659iv.jpg

Vom neuen kann ich leider keine gerade mehr machen weil Baterien in ner cam alle sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Die Auflösung ist einfach zu klein, man erkennt nicht wirklich was.
Gehts irgendwie größer?


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

ja morgen kann ich bessere machen ich werd jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen.
gute nacht. 
und danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Hier mal Bessere Bilde


http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/2051/img0684uh.jpg
http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/3354/img0685qh.jpg
http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/5797/img0686e.jpg
http://img696.imageshack.us/img696/5823/img0690zx.jpg
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/6060/img0698o.jpg

Habe versucht das alte Kabel (Das Dickee vom letzen Bild) anzuschließen aber dort passierte nichts.
Habe das Power SW Kabel mal auf Rot und Schwarz gesteckt (3 von links (Bild 1)) dort startete er aber es Piepte nicht (Ram schon überprüft!)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Aus den bildern werde ich nicht ganz schlau. 

Bild 1 : (hab sie mal von oben durchnummeriert) zeig das Brett mit drei Sata Ports oben am Rand.
Rechts in der Ecke sieht das doch gut aus, da sollten die Kabel drauf passen.
Davon müsstest du mal eine Nahaufnahme machen.

Bild 2: Damit kann ich nichts anfangen, was hast du da genau abgelichtet?

Bild 3: Frontanschlüsse vom Gehäuse, das ist klar.

Bild 4: Der dicke gehört bestimmt zu einem Lüfter, der im Case vorne verbaut ist, nimm mal die Front ab und schau nach, wo die Strippen hingehen. 
Was ist das da links neben dem Molex Stecker, USB?
Rechts sieht gut aus, das sind Kabel, die beim ersten Bild da recht unten reingesteckt werden, davon bitte auch mal eine Nahaufnahme, oder du sagst, was auf den Kabel draufsteht (und auch beim Mainboard an dem Steckplatz).

Bild 5: Das war sicher ein Komplett Teil, das direkt so auf den Steckplatz draufgesteckt wird, richtig?


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Naja, wenn kein Speaker angeschlossen ist, wird er auch nicht Piepen.
Wenn du also quasi die Kabel von der Position passend zu dem alten Stecker an das MB anschließt, sollte es passen. Die Farben der SW und LED KAbel sind ja identisch.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

@quantenslipstream

Bild 1:
da steht nichts weiter außer darunter "FPI"
aber das ja sicherlich auch auf dem Bild zu erkennen

Bild 2:
Das ist die Frontanschlüsse von Gehäuse blos von hinten
(Spiegelverkert zu Bild 3 demzufolge)

Bild 4: 
Das neben dem Stromstecker da ist das selbe wie das vom neuen Rechner blos als ein kompletes Ding.
blos das kann ich da ja nicht reinstecken weil es ja zu der Front vom alten Gehäuse gehört 
(und es startet dann auch nicht warum weis ich auch nicht )

Bild 5:
richtig! das Ding ganz links auf Bild 4 von vorne

@der_knoben

Da hast du schon recht hab ich auch schon versucht und das einzige was ging was das er startete (Power SW), LED und Reset ging nicht
beim starten bootete er aber nicht, keine Piepen, Bildschirm ging nicht an und Diskreader ging auch nicht (ein Karbel ist bei dem auch net eingesteckt weil ich net weis wo es hinkommt )
(aber Festplatten, DVD-Laufwerk und Lüfter gingen)
Farben sind aber auch ein wehnig anders vom gesamten Ding

//EDIT Er macht auch dieses normale aufbauende Geräusch blos das Piepen fehlt (vlt liegts am Speaker weis aber auch net vohin damit! Gehört der denn auch bei diesen Farbigen Teil rein aus Bild 1 ?)


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Willste nicht mal bei Acer anfragen, wie die Anschlüsse zu setzen sind. Wäre vllt das einfachste. Kann natürlich sein, dass sie dir den Support versagen, aber wenn eh keine Garantie oder so mehr drauf ist, sollte es denen ja egal sein.
Ich meine, Fragen kostet nichts.

Hast du eventuell den P4 Stecker für die CPU vergessen? Das könnte ein Grund sein, warum er nicht startet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine das Teil da unten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da sind farbliche Unterschiede bei den Anschlüssen, da kommen die Stecker vom Gehäuse drauf.

Das Teil hat doch einen AMD Chipsatz, richtig?
Könnte ein wenig nach Asrock aussehen und bei denen war es vor einigen Jahren auch so durcheinander.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

@ der_knoben

P4 Stecker ??

@ quantenslipstream

das Motherboard hat AMD Chipsatz ja
 ______________________________
// Ich probier eben noch neu alles einzusetzen aber der wichtigste stecker geht ja (Power SW) der Rest ist doch eigendlich erstmal unwichtig oder?


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Müsste ein 4poliger Stecker sein. Der gehört, sofern vorhanden, in die Nähe der CPU eingesteckt.

links oberhalb der CPU ist der zufinden.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

wie geil also hab nicht drinne kein speaker kein power....
hab oben das was du makiert hast hab ich noch was reingesteckt (weises stomkarbel) und jetzt startet er mit piepen aber sobald stromkarbel drinne ist startet er liegt denk ich mal daran das power sw nicht drinne ist aber er erkennt denn Bildschrim immernoch nicht (benutze Onboaard graka)

danke der_knoben *kuss* 

//Edit speaker ist aber auch nicht eingesteckt

// Okey hab jetzt auch bild da steht "DiskBoot failed, insert system Disk and Press Enter
(er macht auch noch dem piepen ein ganz komisches geräuscht wenn er glaubich das laufwerk bootet)


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Kannste den letzten Post nochmal in etwas besseren Deutsch verfassen, hab da irgendwie nichts verstanden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Er findet kein bootbares System, entweder ist die HDD nicht angeschlossen oder leer.
Leg mal Windows ins Laufwerk, dann müsste er von da booten.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Was hast du denn für ne HDD. ISt die noch mit IDE Anschluss. Dann sollte die HDD auf Master gestellt sein.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

Du hattest doch oben beim Chipsatz etwas Rot makiert!
Und da hab ich denn gesehen ich hab ein stromkarbel vergessen einzustecken.
Hab ich reingesteckt und Cpmputer sofort gestartet (weil ich kein Power Sw drinne hatte)
gebootet und es hat gepiept dann kamm ich am auswahlbildschirm vorbei wo stand 
"Del: Enter Setup F12: Bootmenu"

danach kamm dann das



> Yukon PXE v6.15.1.1 (alpha) (20070328)
> (C)Copyright 2003-2007 Marve l l(R). All rights reserved.
> Pre-boot eXecution Environment (PXE) v2.1
> (C)Copyright 1997-2000 Intel Corporation
> ...



Weiß auf Schwarz

//EDIT sorry habe vergessen die Festplatte anzuschließen jetzt startet er mom muss schnell tastatur anschließen um zu gucken ob er ganz hochfährt

//EDIT Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaawoooooooooohl es geht er fährt bis zum Desktop 
aber noch eine frage kann mir jemand bei denn Karbeln noch weiterhelfen?
Also Restart Sw, H.D.D LED, p+ LEd, p- LED,

das ziht jetzt so aus

o o o o x o o
o o o o o o o

Auf ROT liegt Power SW


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Guck mal im Bios, über DEL, ob deine HDD erkannt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

du kannst das einfach ausprobieren, wo die HHD Lampe drankommt und wo der Resett Knopf.
Kaputt machen kannst du nichts, wenns nicht geht, weißt du, das du es falsch gesteckt hast.
Normaler Weise sollte aber auf dem Brett stehen, wo was reinkommt, oder du nimmst den Stecker, der mal drin war, dort müsste was draufstehen.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

also hab jetzt so gelegt

o o o o o x o o
o o o o o o o o

o o = Restart SW
o o = H.D.D LED
o o = Power SW
o = p+ LED
o = p- LED

Ich  guck gerade im Bios aber finde dort nichts kannst mri sagen wie ich das nachgucke

So die Lampe beim resetknopf geht, aber Resetknopf nicht
beim Startknopf geht alles blos es leuchtet dort keine Lampe (wenn da eine Leuchten sollte)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Startet der Rechner denn, wenn du den Startknopf drückst?
Resettet er, wenn du den Resett Knopf drückst?
Wenn nein, hast du was vertauscht.

Wenn du ins Bios kommst, sollte gleich auf der ersten Seite, die du siehst, stehen, welche Geräte er gefunden hat.
Check das mal und auch die Kabel, ob alles angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

starte tut er mit dem Startknopf und wenn ich länger auf denn startknopf drücke geht er auch aus.
Der Resetknopf da passiert garnichts (weis aber auch nicht was da passieren muss weil hatte nie einen ;D)
Em licht blinkt beim Restartknopf aber nicht beim startknopf.


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Also wo die anderen hinkommen, kannst du ja mit der Power LED übeprüfen. Den Rechner starten und dann die Pins durchprobieren. Wenn der Rechner neustartet, wirst du wohl den Reset SW erwischt haben. Bei dauerleuchten die Power LED und bei unregelmäßigem leuchten die HDD LED.


----------



## Steal0r (27. Dezember 2010)

ich habs geschaft grünes durchgängiges Licht beim Powerknopf 
und blinkendes Rotes Licht beim Resetknopf 
und das Beste ist sie funktionieren auch beide!!!!!!!!! 

danke an alle so jetzt hab ich eine letztes Problem das hatte ich auch schon im alten gehäuse er läd manchmal nur die Onboard Grake woran kann das liegen weil er läd die externe garnicht (aber sie ist an hab ich am lüfter gesehen)

aber danke erstmal an alle die geholfen haben !!
Ich liebe dieses Forum


----------



## der_knoben (27. Dezember 2010)

Kein Problem. Die Onboard Graka kannst du glaub ich im Bios deaktivieren. Sofern das Acer so eingerichtet hat.
Ansonsten/Zusätzlich in Windows die Onboard Graka deaktivieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Dezember 2010)

Er lädt den Treiber der Onboardgrafik?
Dann einfach den Treiber nicht installieren oder sie im Geräte Manager abschalten.


----------

